# Phragmipedium La Aldea Tersura



## Djthomp28 (Mar 4, 2021)

First time blooming this cross (Manzur la Aldea x Hanne Popow). Not a great shape, but there is potential for the future.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey are those petals and sepals pure white? 
If so that is quite special.
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 4, 2021)

David. There is a tiny bit of a slight blush just above the staminode on the inside of the petals. You have to really look for it and focus in, but it is there.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 4, 2021)

Stil an almost alba phrag is unusual and rare!
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 4, 2021)

From Woodstream? They want it back for white phrag breeding?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 4, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> From Woodstream? They want it back for white phrag breeding?


This one is by way Little Frog (@littlefrog), but I believe it Woodstream breeding.


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 4, 2021)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2021)

Great potential there for white Phrags. I'd love to see it on the second or third growth/blooming. I find this very
exciting!


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 5, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> This one is by way Little Frog (@littlefrog), but I believe it Woodstream breeding.


I would have bought it in flask from Chuck Acker. I think I have some of those in spike, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out. Love that color.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 5, 2021)

that staminode is worth growing by itself!  

thanx for sharing


----------

